# Happy Birthday to Birgit Nilsson!



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Happy birthday to Swedish soprano Birgit Nilsson! 
(May 17, 1918 - December 25, 2005)

View attachment 136097


Documentary:






As Turandot (complete opera):






As Isolde (opera with a cut I believe):






As Isolde (with Vickers):






Fragmented performance of apparently her last Elektra:





Bell Telephone Hour videos:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLevmYj5rZLBjHtSPJjgiUh7fxB326CvLr

Awesome performance of "In questa regia" with Corelli (odd video splicing):





Meeting with Corelli on TV:





Nilsson gets pranked on TV (partially in English, partially in Swedish?):





On radio with Edward Downes and Joan Sutherland:





Interesting excerpt from _Götterdämmerung_: 





Excerpt as Salome:





Excerpt as Dyer's wife:





"Vissi d'arte":





"O Holy Night":





"Silent Night":





Has her voice recorded on a cylinder:





Very interesting documentary in which Nilsson puts makeup on, warms up her voice, receives a Jack-o-lantern as a gift, etc.:





Birgit Nilsson Museum website:
https://www.birgitnilsson.com/en-gb/birgit-nilsson-museum/dubblett-av-mall-informationssida/

Interesting interview:
http://www.bruceduffie.com/nilsson.html


----------

